# General > Birdwatching >  European Bee Eater

## Fulmar

I was astonished and delighted to see a European bee eater on the wires in Latheronwheel last evening. A beautiful visitor from Southern Europe looking quite at home in northern Scotland! I have sent a message to RSPB to ask how unusual this is for up here. I have a photo but don't know how to upload it on here.

----------


## cullpacket

Nice one..

----------

